# Training less natty style



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

I've started to feel like I'm falling into this lower volume heavier intensity routine after a year or so of really hammering volume as an experiment to see if I could spark new gains and I love the fact I did it as I enjoyed training on a high frequency routine at that time and learning along the way.

However lately, I'm really seeing the benefits again in very short high intensity sessions and plenty of rest, big compound movements as always and simple push, pull and leg days only. Little isolation if any at all.

Thought we could get this thread full of discussion on natural training methods to help anyone new to the forum and looking to keep it old school natural.

I think so many of the routines and information out there relates to assisted trainers, I see so many new faces in the gym doing mad high volume routines isolating every muscle and I've been asked in the past how I train so I know it's a common mistake in bodybuilding to follow what the top guys of the sport are doing.

Let's help out any natty newcomers to uk-m by filling the thread up with your current thoughts on training.

For me it just seems keeping it totally simple is the key to natty success.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I think there needs to be a balance. I found full body workouts about every 3 days worked quite well. At the moment I am doing upper/lower trying to do 4 workouts a week if I can fit it in. Routhly 6 exercises and 3 working sets per workout. For the past 6 months I have struggled to get my workouts in for various reasons but find this routine my strength is getting back up again.

I feel another mistake is obsessing about meal timing. Even if it does work it's not worth stressing about or messing your life about to get your meals. If your out and about you don't need to rush to a shop to get your meal, it can wait an hour or two, you are not going to waste away and the stress of worrying about it will do more harm than missing a meal. Just eat more food later.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Totally agree with the meals, it doesn't matter when your eating as long as your getting your daily macros, worrying about it all the time is pointless as to 99% of us it's just a hobby, if you want to compete then ignore this lol

Training wise most things will work upto a certain point as long as food intake is right, as above said its not worth isolating every single muscle as long as your getting your compounds in and not getting an imbalance, again it comes down to weather you want to compete or not


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I train 6 days a week, with 5 exercises each day (I do legs twice a week)

And I look good for it so I'm gonna carry on..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

L11 said:


> I train 6 days a week, with 5 exercises each day (I do legs twice a week)
> 
> And I look good for it so I'm gonna carry on..


You still at DW cos I been keepin an eye out for any brothers that look like u.

Was you squattin yesterday?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

L11 said:


> I train 6 days a week, with 5 exercises each day (I do legs twice a week)
> 
> And I look good for it so I'm gonna carry on..


theres no way my body could take training that many times a week - fcuk it, i struggle to train day after day thats why i usually do one on one off!! like you say tho if your happy and testiment to your avi look good for it then crack on!!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Breda said:


> You still at DW cos I been keepin an eye out for any brothers that look like u.
> 
> Was you squattin yesterday?


Nah I switched to pure gym, times a hard I need to save that £13 a month!!

Miss the 50kg dumbbells though


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

L11 said:


> Nah I switched to pure gym, times a hard I need to save that £13 a month!!
> 
> Miss the 50kg dumbbells though


Seen!

Shame cos I wanted to introduce you to a vial and a needle, get you away from all the natty talks and see what you could really do

The lack of weight is 1 reason why I won't go pure and cos its bate I've mashed too many chicks that go there


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Breda said:


> Seen!
> 
> Shame cos I wanted to introduce you to a vial and a needle, get you away from all the natty talks and see what you could really do
> 
> The lack of weight is 1 reason why I won't go pure and cos its bate I've mashed too many chicks that go there


No joke it's so bait you might aswell still be in time & envy.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

L11 said:


> No joke it's so bait you might aswell still be in time & envy.


Well that's where it is init. Weekends are peak for me as it is workin the doors... I walked past there earlier to go argos wit my girl and got shook, checkin the car park to see if I recognised any cars


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I do an upper/lower routine that I made myself , I prefer it to the usual 4 day split as you're training each muscle twice a week, strength is going up nicely.

I'm not sure if it's optimal for size though, the reps generally have to stay in the lower range otherwise you'd be dead by the end of every session


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

I used to do the 5 day split of chest, back, etc an it prob gave me most my gains to date, but i never went really heavy an never tried to push myself on the strength side because i always went with the time under tension an quality of the reps.

Recently changed to a upper/lower for 4 days a week an feel its got me past a plateau an increased strength.

Felt ive plateaued a bit just doing low reps 5-8, so doing one upper/lower all compound an low reps an other day of upper/lower more hypertrophy 8-12 an short rest breaks an the odd super set.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good thread. I agree. Less is more. And doing more on the things that count, count for more

here are some of my opinions articulated more

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/207069-piemans-4-day-routine-intermediate-lifters-upper-lower.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/209040-train-right-level-you-you-dont-want-advanced-heres-why.html


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Good thread. I agree. Less is more. And doing more on the things that count, count for more
> 
> here are some of my opinions articulated more
> 
> ...


Do you think U/L is optimal for size gains simon?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Do you think U/L is optimal for size gains simon?


There no 'optimal' out of a tin. It's certainly the best starting point to work from.

Hypertropy in natties will last between 36-72 hours aftertraining and has peaked and is in decline by 48 hours in almost all. Why wouldn't you want to use frequency 2x a week. An upper lower is just an idiot proof way of getting frequency at a nice level.

a PPL 4 times a week is pretty much the same thing. but for some reason peoples brains explode when you try to explain to them about a using a 3 day sequence over 4 training days in a week so I normally never bother. :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I also think an upper/lower is the easiest template to customise too whilst still being measurable


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If anyone wants to check out my natty log (whilst I remain that way  ) it's here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/208880-pieman-bringing-sexy-back-14.html


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> If anyone wants to check out my natty log (whilst I remain that way  ) it's here
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/208880-pieman-bringing-sexy-back-14.html


Shameless self advertising! But snap...... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/214438-rd-journal-self-4.html#post4066994


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

^ that link doesn't work


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> ^ that link doesn't work


it did for me


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe coz I'm on tapatalk?


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

I train 5 days a week

monday back

tuesday chest an abs

wed off

thursday shoulders

friday legs

saturday arms

sunday off

seems to be working considering tryin a 5x5 routine 3 days a week tho


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Opps double post


----------

